# Invert ID help



## bugoy24 (Apr 14, 2011)

i got this guy at the LFS and they were just labeled lobsters  
i know he is a crayfish, im just wondering what kind. I googled crayfish species but can't seem to find one that looks like him/her.*c/p*


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

not sure i have 2 crawfish i got oughta my creek the other day in my 5 gallon and they arent like this one mine are darker brown with very dark blue almost grey color in them hes cool, ive always wanted to get an electric blue crawfish, and sorry i couldnt help you


----------



## inkmaker (Jun 10, 2009)

You might Google Marble Crayfish. The body shape and pinchers look similar. Mine have about the same color. They really multiply fast after they get started. 

They made every plant is a thickly planter 20 long into just a dream over a weekend. Oh, no males needed, worse than guppies or mice, just one female makes 20 young in 3 weeks.


----------



## bugoy24 (Apr 14, 2011)

inkmaker said:


> You might Google Marble Crayfish.


Thats what i thought but his colors and markings are not marbled like the ones in the pictures, just spotted. He like to eat plants thats for sure


----------



## bugoy24 (Apr 14, 2011)

up


----------



## laxfanweeb (Mar 2, 2011)

Where are you from? one of the good ways is to check your local DEP web site for species known in your area and you can then look each of them up. From the looks of it, it appears to definately be i a juvenile state. Crays are difficult to identify anyway but before they have developed it's even harder. I know pet stores often get them in with there feeder fish accidentally. I am in Connecticut and I have two that I caught and my best guess is that they are Calico Crays based on the research I have done but they are still developing and Calico Crays only reach about 3.5 inches and that is where my largest one is right now and his claws are still developing and he has molted twice in one month. That looks as though it is in the orconectes family but most north american crays are.


----------

